# iball psy255????



## honeydude_007 (Jul 23, 2014)

I wanna know how much watt  is iball psy255???? The rail is
+3.3v 15A
 +5v 15A
 +12V 18A
 +5VSB 2A 
-12V 0.8A
How do come to know how many watt it is???????


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 23, 2014)

it gives 216W form the 12v rail(the most important one.) again, you cant believe what these local brands advertises on their psu.


----------



## honeydude_007 (Jul 23, 2014)

I means my psu is only of 216w???? I wanted to know the total watt of it...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 23, 2014)

read the sticky threads. *www.digit.in/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/104472-basic-guide-right-power-supply.html. you will get an idea.


----------



## honeydude_007 (Jul 23, 2014)

Not able to get in basic guide perfectlyy...just wanna know what is my total watt of my psu???can anyone tell me


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 23, 2014)

honeydude_007 said:


> Not able to get in basic guide perfectlyy...just wanna know what is my total watt of my psu???*can anyone tell me*



even iball people can't :/
those readings can be fake. 250W may be the safe bet for that psu.


----------



## honeydude_007 (Jul 23, 2014)

Is it only 250watt??????
I am running
i5 2310
8 gb hynix ram
DH61WW motherboard
Sapphire Radeon hd 6670 gddr5
500 gb Seagate hard drive
Samsung dvd drive
1 tb external hard drive
And its working very silently...no noise...how could it be????


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 24, 2014)

your pc does not require hefty amount of watts from mains.
both the cpu and gpu are not power hungry.


----------



## honeydude_007 (Jul 25, 2014)

if i upgrade my graphic card  to nvidia gtx 750ti will it able ro work perfectly or have to change my psu???


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 25, 2014)

honeydude_007 said:


> if i upgrade my graphic card  to nvidia gtx 750ti will it able ro work perfectly or have to change my psu???



it is always better to get a reliable psu. get antec vp450p or seasonic ss400bt.


----------

